# Portuguese Knitting



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Does anyone use this method? I started using it and it is much easier on my hands and it is much faster than the English or Continental.


----------



## swalker7 (Oct 22, 2012)

I had a look at the way Portugal knitting is done on Pinterest . It seems very easy . I have to do it when I'm doing my next garment . Thanks Sharon


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

I did try it and found it easy however couldn't find a Portuguese knitting pin anywhere in the UK and postage from USA for such a tiny product was ridiculous


----------



## mrswyzard1521 (May 8, 2015)

I have done Portuguese Knitting, find it much quicker and easy. PM me and I will tell you how we made one.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

I love it to Purl. Knit looks more complicated. I think it's a good idea to knit and purl in different ways. Decreases repetitive motion.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

jenven said:


> I did try it and found it easy however couldn't find a Portuguese knitting pin anywhere in the UK and postage from USA for such a tiny product was ridiculous


http://www.etsy.com/listing/157208743/knitting-pin-traditional-portuguese?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_us_c-craft_supplies_and_tools-fiber_and_textile_art_supplies-knitting_and_crocheting&utm_custom1=41cc6294-7570-4f50-85c6-8f0318980d0c&kpid=157208743&gclid=CjwKEAjw1MSvBRDj2IyP-o7PygsSJAC_6zod8ndTmNxCsZ4quiV2Gf2pQUA19xZ4otcItz3vP9K-XBoC4A3w_wcB


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

jenven said:


> I did try it and found it easy however couldn't find a Portuguese knitting pin anywhere in the UK and postage from USA for such a tiny product was ridiculous


I have heard that many just put the yarn over their neck instead of using a pin.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

A safety pin can be used. I could not put it round my neck. The yarn irritated my neck.


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

There are many do it yourself options on the internet, for instance, look at this pretty one:

http://remilyknits.com/2011/10/19/diy-magnetic-portuguese-knitting-pins/

Also, see:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1616-1.html

Good luck and Happy Knitting 

T.Raj


jenven said:


> I did try it and found it easy however couldn't find a Portuguese knitting pin anywhere in the UK and postage from USA for such a tiny product was ridiculous


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

I just switched and I'm so glad i did!!! My neck no longer hurts (2 surgeries), my shoulders feel great, and my fingers don't cramp. Both the K and P stitches are so much easier....and!!!....my stitches are very smooth and even. I'm still a little slow on some stitches, like TBL maneuvers, but otherwise could not be happier. The cast on is awesome...it is a purl stitch so the pretty side is on the RS. 

For the pin, I really went DIY....I took a small binder clip and hung a large paperclip from one of the clip "handles." I bent the small part of the paper clip forward and that holds my yarn. It looks funny and has created odd conversations when I forget to take it off...but it was free and does not put holes in my shirts.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Some people do all their stockinette using this method. It helps eliminate ladders.


----------



## wittystitches (Nov 26, 2013)

I switched to this method some years ago from English then Continental, both of which were starting to cause problems with wrists and shoulders. Combined with using cubic needles, I now can knit for hours in comfort. I first used a purchased knitting pin but have since made my own magnetic ones using old brooches or large buttons. Instructions for DIY pins can be found on the 'net.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

wittystitches said:


> I switched to this method some years ago from English then Continental, both of which were starting to cause problems with wrists and shoulders. Combined with using cubic needles, I now can knit for hours in comfort. I first used a purchased knitting pin but have since made my own magnetic ones using old brooches or large buttons. Instructions for DIY pins can be found on the 'net.


I need to break out the cubiks and do this. I've bought them but not used them yet. What would you recommend for a quick project using cubiks and Portuguese?


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Duplicate.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hats make nice projects when using new needles and a new technique. Start with small items. An easy scarf.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Cat Mom. I think I'll go for a simple scarf. Got some Shibui in the mail today.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

momcat531 said:


> Does anyone use this method? I started using it and it is much easier on my hands and it is much faster than the English or Continental.


I recently started with style of knitting and love it. Purling is super easy and after watching a you tube of knitting, that became easy. I am making socks and decided to keep using this method to really get used to it. There is no stress on my fingers at all with Portuguese knitting. Andrea Wong is an excellent teacher.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

jenven said:


> I did try it and found it easy however couldn't find a Portuguese knitting pin anywhere in the UK and postage from USA for such a tiny product was ridiculous


I am most fortunate as a friend's husband is making pins. They are done with strong magnets on the back so you simply attach the magnet from behind your clothes. Love this. You can fashion them out of a lot of other things you may just have around your house. I have a cat pin with a curved tail and just slip the yarn over the tail. Works great. Look at your jewelry. You will be pleasantly surprised at what you may be able to use. And a pinned paper clip will work.


----------



## wittystitches (Nov 26, 2013)

ouijian said:


> Thanks Cat Mom. I think I'll go for a simple scarf. Got some Shibui in the mail today.


I've got the Manly Scarf #6 by Luise O'Neill on the needles right now. Easy and supposed to be completely reversible. It's just too hot and sticky to work with chunky wool though, it'll have to wait for cooler weather.


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful flower pin and a very good idea to check the jewelry box, I have lots of unmatched custom jewelry earrings that can be easily modified as pins for Portuguese knitting.

Thanks Cdambro,

T.Raj 



Cdambro said:


> I am most fortunate as a friend's husband is making pins. They are done with strong magnets on the back so you simply attach the magnet from behind your clothes. Love this. You can fashion them out of a lot of other things you may just have around your house. I have a cat pin with a curved tail and just slip the yarn over the tail. Works great. Look at your jewelry. You will be pleasantly surprised at what you may be able to use. And a pinned paper clip will work.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

wittystitches said:


> I've got the Manly Scarf #6 by Luise O'Neill on the needles right now. Easy and supposed to be completely reversible. It's just too hot and sticky to work with chunky wool though, it'll have to wait for cooler weather.


Is this a Ravelry pattern?


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I like the Portuguese for purl stitches. I got a 12 pack of medium sized claw clips (hair clips) from the dollar store, and just use one of them clipped upside down to my shirt. So I do the knit rows in my normal style, and then pick the yarn up with the claw clip and move it to my left shoulder for the purl rows. Super fast.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I love Portuguese knitting! but can't seem to tension sock yarn well in this style and still work them Continental.  I worked a lace pattern written for knits in purls and it worked great except that it was backwards on the RS. That was OK on my hat but is something to keep in mind. I use pbf where I would before use kfb increases. I'm finding a few challenges since I work in the round a lot and patterns are written with knit as the main stitch in mine. Maybe I should start a thread asking for tips.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I love Portuguese knitting! but can't seem to tension sock yarn well in this style and still work them Continental.  I worked a lace pattern written for knits in purls and it worked great except that it was backwards on the RS. That was OK on my hat but is something to keep in mind. I use pbf where I would before use kfb increases. I'm finding a few challenges since I work in the round a lot and patterns are written with knit as the main stitch in mine. Maybe I should start a thread asking for tips.


I am now doing a sock working all purl which makes stockinette which is the main stitch, but as you said, it is working backwards. I am now ready to start the heel so I will have to think backwards? Lol. Not quite sure. I work in the round a lot, also so I understand what you are saying. This is my Portuguese sock experiment.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I love Portuguese knitting! but can't seem to tension sock yarn well in this style and still work them Continental.  I worked a lace pattern written for knits in purls and it worked great except that it was backwards on the RS. That was OK on my hat but is something to keep in mind. I use pbf where I would before use kfb increases. I'm finding a few challenges since I work in the round a lot and patterns are written with knit as the main stitch in mine. Maybe I should start a thread asking for tips.


I think a thread would help a lot of us. Maybe there is an in house expert.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm going to try it. Sounds like it might be just the thing for my sore thumb. 

I have to laugh tho, no offense intended, but the addy given was so interesting up to the warning to take the pin off before you launder your clothes. CAN YOU IMAGINE your laundry after you wash with the attached pin in the machine!!! Ouch!


----------



## wittystitches (Nov 26, 2013)

ouijian said:


> Is this a Ravelry pattern?


Yes, free pattern on Ravelry.


----------



## zoer (Aug 2, 2011)

I found this necklace which I have been using instead of a pin.http://www.genesissurfshop.com/hawaiian-hook-pewter-pendant-cord-necklace-p-93.html


----------



## Gogo Jules (Aug 31, 2015)

where can one find out how to do this?


----------



## Tique (Jan 29, 2013)

I have discovered Portuguese knitting, although, I kind of am annoyed as my mother who is Bulgarian knits this way. I was a self taught left handed thrower who went onto continental, but my love is the PK. I have tried the neck and pin method and prefer the neck method. Hate the pin pulling on my clothes. Nobody needs to buy a special pin to be honest. Improvisation is the Na,e of the game.


----------



## Tique (Jan 29, 2013)

I have discovered Portuguese knitting, although, I kind of am annoyed as my mother who is Bulgarian knits this way. I was a self taught left handed thrower who went onto continental, but my love is the PK. I have tried the neck and pin method and prefer the neck method. Hate the pin pulling on my clothes. Nobody needs to buy a special pin to be honest. Improvisation is the Na,e of the game.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

I have been hearing a lot about this lately. I must try it.


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

I've been doing Portuguese knitting for about four years. There's nothing bad I can say about it. It's quick, the stitches are even, there's less stress on the wrists, hands and arms, and no letting go of the needles. I do the yarn around my neck and it has never irritated. I thought the tension was better that way, and the pin is so much easier to lose than my head. Purling was super easy to learn. The knit stitch was a bit more difficult to learn but once you get it, it's breeze.


----------



## 777cam (Oct 28, 2013)

You can make your own. I made one out of a spoon and magnet. Just bend the spoon to make a hook and use the magnet to attach to your top. No pin holes in clothes. I also made another one out of an old brooch pin that was made out of wood. I drilled a hole into it and then put a heavy duty paper clip made into a hook through the drilled hole.


----------



## MGSOWEN (May 25, 2012)

jenven said:


> I did try it and found it easy however couldn't find a Portuguese knitting pin anywhere in the UK and postage from USA for such a tiny product was ridiculous


i got mine from here 
http://retrosaria.rosapomar.com/collections/acessorios-para-tricot/products/alfinete-de-peito-para-tricot-portuguese-knitting-pin

i ordered them on Sunday they were here (Wales. UK) on Wednesday same week.
i got 4 of them and including posting it came to under 9 euros (about £6 ish)


----------



## 777cam (Oct 28, 2013)

I have been doing Portuguese knitting for a few years now and love the way my knitting comes out. I have arthritis in my right hand pretty bad, knitting this way has allowed me to continue what I love most to do "Knitting". It's easier on the hands and knitting and purling are super easy to do. You really only use your left thumb to go back and forth to knit and purl. Love! Love!! Portuguese knitting.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

ouijian said:


> I think a thread would help a lot of us. Maybe there is an in house expert.


I haven't tried it yet but purchased a class on Craftsy when it was on sale half price. I'm looking forward to learning something new. They have great teachers.


----------



## Debbie D (Sep 21, 2014)

I recently started this style of knitting. As others have said it has helped my right arm and hand. I can knit for longer periods without the discomfort I had as a thrower. I also found the tension was even. Anything that allows me to do my craft longer is a WIN WIN!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Andrea Wong has some directions on Youtube and Crafty.com has her total class that you can download that is very good.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Interesting topic, I will be looking at PK.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

jenven said:


> I did try it and found it easy however couldn't find a Portuguese knitting pin anywhere in the UK and postage from USA for such a tiny product was ridiculous


Did you try eBay.uk? My copy link didn't work, but in eBay.com in UK, just put "Portuguese knitting pin" on the search line. At least 1 came up. Good luck, eBay can your new BF


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

I am a Portugese knitter but I keep breaking or losing my pins. I now use a simple badge holder from an office supply or department store. They are cheap and readily available. I also have one of the beautiful magnetic pins that I use for special occasions.

Keep practicing, I know you will learn to love using this method.


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

What the heck is it?? Sounds interesting.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

jenven said:


> I did try it and found it easy however couldn't find a Portuguese knitting pin anywhere in the UK and postage from USA for such a tiny product was ridiculous


You can use a safety pin that has a plain end. No curlique or whatever they are called.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

I just watched a video on this style of knitting. Definitely going to try it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alexsmom51 (Nov 12, 2014)

I am Portuguese and I do like the Portuguese knitting , I think it is much easier then others, You can use a large safety pin to put the yarn thru it works for me!


----------



## xstitcher55 (Feb 25, 2015)

jenven said:


> I did try it and found it easy however couldn't find a Portuguese knitting pin anywhere in the UK and postage from USA for such a tiny product was ridiculous


I took a craftsy class on exploring knitting styles. she said you can make a portuguese knitting pin by bending an inexpensive stainless steel spoon or you can use a large safety pin or even just drape it around your neck


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

Going to give it a try for sure...I'm such a slowwww knitter. Maybe this way will be faster!


----------



## Maureen0722 (Jun 9, 2015)

I love Portugese style knitting. I learned a couple years ago, and use it a lot! I found the Craftsy online video half off, and learned how to do the other important stitches as well. I am still not comfortable with those M1, etc stitches yet but really need to practice more. 

iMO, it is the easiest style of knitting out there.


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=portuguese+knitting+technique


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

jenven said:


> I did try it and found it easy however couldn't find a Portuguese knitting pin anywhere in the UK and postage from USA for such a tiny product was ridiculous


They showed some home made ones on this blog a few days ago. I have seen women just use safety pins.


----------



## alexsmom51 (Nov 12, 2014)

Safety pins work fine, most of the women in the countryside of Portugal that is all they use.


----------



## renoir2773 (Nov 13, 2013)

I tried Portuguese (learned from a Craftsy class) and I found it very easy to do. The problem I had was that my tension was incredibly tight and I found it hard on my fingers. Does anyone else have this problem and how did you resolve it? I loved the method buy gave it up because of the tight tension.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sitting here practicing this as we speak and am also finding that my tension is tighter. What I'm doing is trying to relax my right hand where the yarn feeds through. This allows the yarn to slide through easier, hand isn't as tired either.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Teatime4granny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=portuguese+knitting+technique


Very good tutorial, thanks for the link.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Bfirebaugh said:


> I am a Portugese knitter but I keep breaking or losing my pins. I now use a simple badge holder from an office supply or department store. They are cheap and readily available. I also have one of the beautiful magnetic pins that I use for special occasions.
> 
> Keep practicing, I know you will learn to love using this method.


Thanks for this idea.


----------



## renoir2773 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks homesweethome. I will try again and try to relax my right hand. Also, I had the yarn around my neck, maybe I'll try the pin method as that may make the tension better too. It is a great method of knitting and I think I knit faster too.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

DesertPurl said:


> For the pin, I really went DIY....I took a small binder clip and hung a large paperclip from one of the clip "handles." I bent the small part of the paper clip forward and that holds my yarn. It looks funny and has created odd conversations when I forget to take it off...but it was free and does not put holes in my shirts.


That hint comes under the heading of "I wish I'd thought of that a long time ago". I just made one and it is so clever - and it WORKS. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## wokmsweeney (Nov 7, 2014)

I use a safety pin without the loop on the bottom of the pin. Can get them at any place that sells quilting supplies.


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't really care for the pin as it tends to pull on my blouse so I had a friend, who makes jewelry, make me this. I can pull one or two strands of yarn at a time. I really like this method of knitting and this works well for me.



jenven said:


> I did try it and found it easy however couldn't find a Portuguese knitting pin anywhere in the UK and postage from USA for such a tiny product was ridiculous


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

ptspraker said:


> You can use a safety pin that has a plain end. No curlique or whatever they are called.


They are called coil less safety pins and come in different sizes.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Kolby said:


> I don't really care for the pin as it tends to pull on my blouse so I had a friend, who makes jewelry, make me this. I can pull one or two strands of yarn at a time. I really like this method of knitting and this works well for me.


Love the yarn holder that your friend made! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I love that wish I had on of those. Nice that your friend made that for you. I'm 80 and always drop things. That would be a huge help. I'll have to look around.



Kolby said:


> I don't really care for the pin as it tends to pull on my blouse so I had a friend, who makes jewelry, make me this. I can pull one or two strands of yarn at a time. I really like this method of knitting and this works well for me.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

momcat531 said:


> Does anyone use this method? I started using it and it is much easier on my hands and it is much faster than the English or Continental.


There has been a lot of discussions about Portuguese Knitting.

Click on the search at the top of this page, type in Portuguese Knitting and all the discussions will come up. It is a great way to knit.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I use it for pearling. For some reason knitting that way did not click with me.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

hobbyknit said:


> What the heck is it?? Sounds interesting.


It's a plain old badge holder from Walmart


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Kolby said:


> I don't really care for the pin as it tends to pull on my blouse so I had a friend, who makes jewelry, make me this. I can pull one or two strands of yarn at a time. I really like this method of knitting and this works well for me.


That's great to use.


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am cheap and didn't want to pay the price for a pin, so I got some clay that you bake to harden it, made several flower shapes put in small cup hooks and baked. Glued brooch pins on back. My granddaughter colored them with permanent marker. They are lightweight and work beautifully.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Indian2 said:


> I am cheap and didn't want to pay the price for a pin, so I got some clay that you bake to harden it, made several flower shapes put in small cup hooks and baked. Glued brooch pins on back. My granddaughter colored them with permanent marker. They are lightweight and work beautifully.


You may think you're cheap but I think you are very creative. This is why I love this forum so much!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

I like the pin, just for the pin - heck with puttin yarn through it.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't mean to be rude to the folks who made the samples of the knitting pins shown, but they look for all the world like a open-dangling pierced earring with a lobster-claw clasp below the original charm. You can get the clasps at any craft store that sells jewelry making suppplies, and the earrings can be purchased at Goodwill for an absolute song, brand-spanking new. I'd suggest making your own!!!


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Indian2 said:


> I am cheap and didn't want to pay the price for a pin, so I got some clay that you bake to harden it, made several flower shapes put in small cup hooks and baked. Glued brooch pins on back. My granddaughter colored them with permanent marker. They are lightweight and work beautifully.


Really cute and great idea.


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

When doing Portugal knitting, I just put the yarn over my neck. This style of knitting is much easier on my hands.


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

When doing Portugal knitting, I just put the yarn over my neck. This style of knitting is much easier on my hands.
try it, you might like it. Keep knitting, One More Row


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

Will someone PLEASE tell me what it is? Is it just putting the yarn over your neck? Or a special stitch(s)


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

Portugal knitting is a style of knitting. Google or check on You-tube. The yarn is held differently. I think it is much easier on your hands. Keep knitting,
One more row


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Cdambro said:


> I am now doing a sock working all purl which makes stockinette which is the main stitch, but as you said, it is working backwards. I am now ready to start the heel so I will have to think backwards? Lol. Not quite sure. I work in the round a lot, also so I understand what you are saying. This is my Portuguese sock experiment.


Working socks two at a time in Continental I've learned to knit backwards rather than turning my work when I do the heel. How to do this when I'm working purls on the front is trickier and I need to work at it. OR.... :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: ... work a purl row, turn the work once, and work the heel in knits on RS which would let me work backwards as I'm used to and finish off by turning and purling to put me back on track. For just the heels that shouldn't be a bad trade off IMO.

I have to lace the yarn through all four fingers and sometimes an additional wrap around my pinkie or my tension is so loose it's intolerable. I'll have to work more with tensioning skinny yarns.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

777cam said:


> You can make your own. I made one out of a spoon and magnet. Just bend the spoon to make a hook and use the magnet to attach to your top. No pin holes in clothes. I also made another one out of an old brooch pin that was made out of wood. I drilled a hole into it and then put a heavy duty paper clip made into a hook through the drilled hole.


A spoon! Brilliant!!! Thank you for the great idea. I'll watch at thrift stores for ones with handles I like. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Indian2 said:


> I am cheap and didn't want to pay the price for a pin, so I got some clay that you bake to harden it, made several flower shapes put in small cup hooks and baked. Glued brooch pins on back. My granddaughter colored them with permanent marker. They are lightweight and work beautifully.


Have you checked the prices on some of the knitting pins for sale? You have not a cheap pin but a one of a kind piece of art to wear. GD coloring it makes it priceless.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

My computer stuttered and posted a duplicate.


----------



## alexsmom51 (Nov 12, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I made mine with a jewelry hook I found at Michael's. Works just fine.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Working socks two at a time in Continental I've learned to knit backwards rather than turning my work when I do the heel. How to do this when I'm working purls on the front is trickier and I need to work at it. OR.... :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: ... work a purl row, turn the work once, and work the heel in knits on RS which would let me work backwards as I'm used to and finish off by turning and purling to put me back on track. For just the heels that shouldn't be a bad trade off IMO.
> 
> I have to lace the yarn through all four fingers and sometimes an additional wrap around my pinkie or my tension is so loose it's intolerable. I'll have to work more with tensioning skinny yarns.


Yes, I knit back and forth without turning my work if I am doing stockinette. I can't seem to convince people that it's a time saver, makes your stockinette perfect, and helps prevent furrows.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have seen it demonstrated several times but have not tried it. I think I may take another look if it is easier on the hands.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

ouijian said:


> Yes, I knit back and forth without turning my work if I am doing stockinette. I can't seem to convince people that it's a time saver, makes your stockinette perfect, and helps prevent furrows.


I only skip turning on flat work if it's more of a pain to turn, as in tangling yarn on both socks when working two at a time, or it's not a lot of stitches. How even it is depends on the individual just as everything else. I don't think it's faster for me except for avoiding a lot of untangling.

I just tried working backwards Portuguese on a small swatch of basketweave. It worked OK on both knit and purl sections. I don't understand why PK makes the transition from purl to knit so much neater.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

PauletteB. said:


> I have seen it demonstrated several times but have not tried it. I think I may take another look if it is easier on the hands.


For me it is. At first it felt so awkward I found myself tensing my forearms and would feel that. After more practice that got less and now I'm hardly noticing it at all.


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

The more I hear about Portuguese knitting the more I want to give it a go. I have arthritis and a collapsed cervical vertebrae; everyone comments it's faster. That right there is s plus


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Christiane said:


> The more I hear about Portuguese knitting the more I want to give it a go. I have arthritis and a collapsed cervical vertebrae; everyone comments it's faster. That right there is s plus


If it's faster for me it's because I spend less time fretting over and fixing uneven tension problems. Speed isn't that much of an issue for me but as I do PK more it does seem I'm working faster. I dunno for sure.


----------



## Gogo Jules (Aug 31, 2015)

Not cheap at all, beautifully creative. Clever lady! I love it!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

jenven said:


> I did try it and found it easy however couldn't find a Portuguese knitting pin anywhere in the UK and postage from USA for such a tiny product was ridiculous


Here is another idea for a pin. Curtain hooks. These are from IKEA but you can probably find these easily in other stores.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

GrumpyGramma said:


> For me it is. At first it felt so awkward I found myself tensing my forearms and would feel that. After more practice that got less and now I'm hardly noticing it at all.


Thanks, that helps. :thumbup:


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I just found out that the Andrea Wong's class on Craftsy is on sale for $14.99. http://www.craftsy.com/class/knit-faster-with-portuguese-knitting/5229?ext=20150912_VogueKnitting_5229&utm_source=Vogue&utm_medium=External%20Email&utm_campaign=Vogue%20Knitting-Course%20Activation


----------



## alexsmom51 (Nov 12, 2014)

I have seen them free. Here is a yutube video, you can find them in there for free


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

jenven said:


> I did try it and found it easy however couldn't find a Portuguese knitting pin anywhere in the UK and postage from USA for such a tiny product was ridiculous


Jen,

While the hook does make it easier, you really don't need one, you can simply tension the yarn around your neck.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I think ribbing is fantastic in this style, it's less hand movement than combining a regular knit stitch with a Norwegian Purl, which had been my favorite ribbing method for a long time. 

The other thing I am loving about Portuguese style is that it is excellent if you ever have to TINK (remove stitches one-by-one) a section of your work. I love being able to keep the tension using my right hand and move the yarn easily out of the way as I'm moving along.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello 

I also use it to purl.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

beaz said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/157208743/knitting-pin-traditional-portuguese?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_us_c-craft_supplies_and_tools-fiber_and_textile_art_supplies-knitting_and_crocheting&utm_custom1=41cc6294-7570-4f50-85c6-8f0318980d0c&kpid=157208743&gclid=CjwKEAjw1MSvBRDj2IyP-o7PygsSJAC_6zod8ndTmNxCsZ4quiV2Gf2pQUA19xZ4otcItz3vP9K-XBoC4A3w_wcB


KPers know all!!!!! :!: :!: :!:


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

alexsmom51 said:


> I have seen them free. Here is a yutube video, you can find them in there for free
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I think I've seen all the free videos on PK, there aren't many that I could find. I need more so will eventually buy the classes or Andrea's book.


FYI, Andrea also has two DVDs on this technique, basic and advanced. I think you can order them from Little Barn, or possibly Deramore's in the UK.


----------



## murf (Jun 6, 2011)

The DVD is better than the book for me. I have both. But learn better from the dvd.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

mousepotato said:


> FYI, Andrea also has two DVDs on this technique, basic and advanced. I think you can order them from Little Barn, or possibly Deramore's in the UK.


Little Barn? Google didn't come up with anything useful, the closest was a wool for spinning supplier.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Little Barn? Google didn't come up with anything useful, the closest was a wool for spinning supplier.


Ugh, wrong vendor. This will take you to Carolina Handspun's store with them: http://carolinahomespun.com/miva/merchant.mvc?Screen=SFNT&Store_Code=CH . Look under Knitting and Crochet for Knitting Accessories.


----------



## momskeez (Nov 13, 2011)

My style is Greek Knitting, which is very similar to Portuguese Knitting. The yarn goes around the neck but over the left middle finger, not the right. The left thumb is used the same as in Portuguese Knitting. My mother taught me how to knit this way when I was a young girl. She was my knitting fairy. All my boo-boos were fixed while I slept! I lost her in 2011, and we spent a lot of time knitting together the last two years of her life. She taught me all the needle arts, but knitting was our favorite!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

momskeez said:


> My style is Greek Knitting, which is very similar to Portuguese Knitting. The yarn goes around the neck but over the left middle finger, not the right. The left thumb is used the same as in Portuguese Knitting. My mother taught me how to knit this way when I was a young girl. She was my knitting fairy. All my boo-boos were fixed while I slept! I lost her in 2011, and we spent a lot of time knitting together the last two years of her life. She taught me all the needle arts, but knitting was our favorite!


Nice memories of your mom. I have not hear of Greek knitting but I will check it out.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

momskeez said:


> My style is Greek Knitting, which is very similar to Portuguese Knitting. The yarn goes around the neck but over the left middle finger, not the right. The left thumb is used the same as in Portuguese Knitting. My mother taught me how to knit this way when I was a young girl. She was my knitting fairy. All my boo-boos were fixed while I slept! I lost her in 2011, and we spent a lot of time knitting together the last two years of her life. She taught me all the needle arts, but knitting was our favorite!


Great memories are always treasured.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

momskeez said:


> My style is Greek Knitting, which is very similar to Portuguese Knitting. The yarn goes around the neck but over the left middle finger, not the right. The left thumb is used the same as in Portuguese Knitting. My mother taught me how to knit this way when I was a young girl. She was my knitting fairy. All my boo-boos were fixed while I slept! I lost her in 2011, and we spent a lot of time knitting together the last two years of her life. She taught me all the needle arts, but knitting was our favorite!


Greek trumps Portuguese for me. Thank you!!!!! Why didn't I think of holding the yarn in my left hand already? It's much more comfortable and feels natural to me. I just tried a couple of rows on my current project and it seems faster for me too. I hate the feeling that my right hand is "trapped" and this fixes that problem. Much easier to reach for my coffee cup and then right back to knitting. You are my new hero. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

ETA a Google search on knitting Greek style showed the yarn held in the right hand the same as for Portuguese. Whatever it's called by whomever your way is now my way. A rose by any other name, etc., etc. I've not gotten to trying two colors yet but knowing I can use both hands is fantastic.


----------



## momskeez (Nov 13, 2011)

I have never been able to find my Greek Knitting style on the internet. I have been meaning to make my own video.


----------



## momskeez (Nov 13, 2011)

I am so happy you like it! I have never found my style on the internet, and have been meaning to make my own video. You are right, some show the greek knitting style the same as Portuguese. However, during my several visits to Greece, in my mother's village of Aidonia, they still do it the way my mother taught me. I tried it the Portuguese way myself when I heard about it, but it didn't flow as well. I showed another Portuguese knitter the way I did it, and she immediately fell in love with the yarn around the neck from right to left, tensioning the yarn over the left middle finger. Everything else is the same.


----------



## momskeez (Nov 13, 2011)

p.s. So true about the easier reach for the coffee cup!!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

momskeez said:


> p.s. So true about the easier reach for the coffee cup!!


Whatever it's called I like the yarn in the left hand so much better and my coffee doesn't get as cold because I don't want to let go until the end of the row. I've yet to see English knitting that doesn't look like way too much moving of fingers, or hands, or arms or even all three. Now Continental looks clunky even. I wish I'd learned this way first, my tension is so much more even. My flat stockinette that I have going now looks like someone who can really knit did it. I tried a bit of basketweave and it was the best I've ever produced. Ribs are neat and tidy looking. I don't understand why but I love it just the same. :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

swalker7 said:


> I had a look at the way Portugal knitting is done on Pinterest . It seems very easy . I have to do it when I'm doing my next garment . Thanks Sharon


Watch a uTube video by Andrea Wong and practice a bit, maybe do something small like a dishcloth. It takes some practice but once you get "the hang of it" you'll be happy to have it in your bag of tricks. If you'd care to learn more, Andrea's teaching program of 7 in depth lesson are a good value on Craftsy.com. Includes a very cool fast easy long tail cast on plus lots more.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Watch a uTube video by Andrea Wong and practice a bit, maybe do something small like a dishcloth. It takes some practice but once you get "the hang of it" you'll be happy to have it in your bag of tricks. If you'd care to learn more, Andrea's teaching program of 7 in depth lesson are a good value on Craftsy.com. Includes a very cool fast easy long tail cast on plus lots more.


I got them half price! I feel it was worth it.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

I love to purl Portuguese but having a hard type with knitting. If I want to make something in garter stitch can I just purl every row?


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Ali9407 said:


> I love to purl Portuguese but having a hard type with knitting. If I want to make something in garter stitch can I just purl every row?


Yup. All purls for flat garter stitch works a treat. Much better than those nasty knit stitches. lol What about knit stitches is giving you grief? I've had problems with them being too tight but holding the yarn in my left hand helped immensely, but that could just be me. I tension the yarn better in my left hand.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Yup. All purls for flat garter stitch works a treat. Much better than those nasty knit stitches. lol What about knit stitches is giving you grief? I've had problems with them being too tight but holding the yarn in my left hand helped immensely, but that could just be me. I tension the yarn better in my left hand.


Thanks I will give it a try but loving that purl.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> Here is another idea for a pin. Curtain hooks. These are from IKEA but you can probably find these easily in other stores.


I would think a large binder clip would work. Clip it to your collar and thread the yarn through the closed section.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Ali9407 said:


> I love to purl Portuguese but having a hard type with knitting. If I want to make something in garter stitch can I just purl every row?


Yes, you can. The purl stitch is just the opposite side of the knit stitch. If you are curious about this, work a purl stitch while you look in a mirror. If you do the knit stitch, it will appear as a purl stitch.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

momskeez said:


> My style is Greek Knitting, which is very similar to Portuguese Knitting. The yarn goes around the neck but over the left middle finger, not the right. The left thumb is used the same as in Portuguese Knitting. My mother taught me how to knit this way when I was a young girl. She was my knitting fairy. All my boo-boos were fixed while I slept! I lost her in 2011, and we spent a lot of time knitting together the last two years of her life. She taught me all the needle arts, but knitting was our favorite!


Sorry to hear about your mother passing away. If it is any consolation, she is in a happy world and, hopefully, still knitting. May she rest in peace.


----------

